# Sandy Bridge erneut vorverlegt



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

Intel hat den Start von Sandy Bridge erneut vorverlegt, da sie gute Erfahrungen mit den Engineering Sampels gemacht haben; am IDF im September soll der Chip näher vorgestellt werden, ebenfalls im September soll die Massenproduktion starten; ein endgültiger Releasetermin wurde jedoch noch nicht bekanntgegeben

Intel to Ramp up Sandy Bridge Faster Than Expected - PCWorld

Intel moves up sandy bridge rollout - The Inquirer


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Hat da evtl. jemand Angst vor AMD? 

Wobei man Intel für das Quatalsergebnis Respekt zollen muss...


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

Warum sie es machen ist doch letztenendes egal, Hauptsache sie machen es- für uns kann das nur gut sein; Schnellere CPUs in der Mittelklasse und im High-End Bereich, ein (zumindestens vorläufiges /mittelfristiges) Ende des Sockeldramas bei Intel, bis zum Bulldozer Release Dumpingpreise bei AMD


----------



## Explosiv (15. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hat da evtl. jemand Angst vor AMD?



Intel will so wahrscheinlich wenigstens ein paar Monate etwas absetzen, bevor Bulldozer alles nieder walzt  . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Intel will so wahrscheinlich wenigstens ein paar Monate etwas absetzen, bevor Bulldozer alles nieder walzt  .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 

Ich hoff ja mal das AMD keinen Griff ins Klo landet....


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Warum sie es machen ist doch letztenendes egal, Hauptsache sie machen es- für uns kann das nur gut sein; Schnellere CPUs in der Mittelklasse und im High-End Bereich, ein (zumindestens vorläufiges /mittelfristiges) Ende des Sockeldramas bei Intel, bis zum Bulldozer Release Dumpingpreise bei AMD



Jo die Prozzis aus dem neuen Mittelsegment sind dann noch teurer als die alten aus dem Highend und nur gleich schnell. Das vorziehen ist nur ein Grund für die nochmal drauf zuschlagen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Intel und angst vor AMD der war gut...^^

AMD liebt seit dem C2D zurück und Schaft es nicht Intel bei denn Einer zu Packen!
Wenn das stimmt das die 30% mehr Leistungen haben pro Takt kann AMD gleich ein packen und sich von Via Kaufen lassen xD


----------



## lumi (15. Juli 2010)

Tests abwarten und Tee trinken

Aber ich hoffe auch dass AMD mit Bulldozer nen großen Wurf macht. Wär für alle Konsumenten besser.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Jo die Prozzis aus dem neuen Mittelsegment sind dann noch teurer als die alten aus dem Highend und nur gleich schnell. Das vorziehen ist nur ein Grund für die nochmal drauf zuschlagen.


 
Das bezweifle ich stark... wenn man den ES Benchmarks glauben darf scheint die SB Mittelklasse locker mit den besten i7 Quads mithalten und diese sogar deutlich überholen zu können- bei geringerem Stromverbrauch, was vor allem für den Notebookmarkt sehr interressant wird; trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass Intel 1000€ für eine Mittelklasse CPU verlangen wird, weil die Masse der PC Nutzer und insbesondere auch Unternehmen nicht bereit sind so viel zu bezahlen

Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass Bulldozer möglichst gut wird, allerdings scheinen einige AMD FBs hier etwas verblendet zu sein... Wenn Bulldozer wirklich mit Sandy Bridge voll mithalten kann oder gar schneller wird werdet ihr euch noch wundern, dass auch AMD 1000€ für seine CPUs verlangen kann

Wie auch immer, Fortschritt bedeutet in der Regel nur gutes, vor allem für die Konsumenten!


----------



## Hugo78 (15. Juli 2010)

Mich interessiert nur, welcher von beiden mir als erster einen schnellen 8 Core + SMT für unter 250€ anbieten kann.
Ob AMD oder Intel, ist mir schnuppe dabei.
Die tauschen eh ihre Patente untereinander, so das neben P/L, maximal noch der Stromverbauch ein Rolle spielt
, und abhänig davon, wie leicht man die CPU kühlen kann.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nur, welcher von beiden mir als erster einen schnellen 8 Core + SMT für unter 250€ anbieten kann.
> Ob AMD oder Intel, ist mir schnuppe dabei.
> Die tauschen eh ihre Patente untereinander, so das neben P/L, maximal noch der Stromverbauch ein Rolle spielt
> , und abhänig davon, wie leicht man die CPU kühlen kann.


 
Das stimmt nicht... die Sandy Bridge und die Bulldozer Architektur unterscheiden sich stark; unterm Strich kann man wohl sagen, dass sich Intel und AMD seid den 1990ern schrittweise immer weiter auseinanderentwickelt haben

Ich glaube, es wird noch einige Jahre dauern, bis es "einen schnellen 8 Core + SMT für unter 250€" gibt, die 8 Cores werden sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMD die high- end Speerspitze werden und auch eine Weile bleiben... Vor ~2013 würde ich keine unter 500€ erwarten


----------



## Explosiv (15. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Vor ~2013 würde ich keine unter 500€ erwarten



Würde ich so nicht sagen, wenn Du bei AMD schon jetzt einen 6-Kerner für unter 200,-Euro bekommst, wird das beim 8-Kerner auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. 
Ich meine, erst AMD hat Sechs-Kerner Mainstream-tauglich gemacht, von Intel kommt da nichts in dieser Preis-Region. Das dürfte auch AMD erkannt haben und kann diese Lücke weiterhin schamlos sein eigen nennen.

Zambezi wird schon ordentlich rocken, entweder mit einem Klasse P/L-Verhältnis (wie beim Phenom II) wenn Sandy Bridge stärker ist, oder mit brutaler Leistung. Beim letzteren dann aber deutlich teurer, als man es derzeit von AMD gewohnt ist.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Homerclon (15. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass Bulldozer möglichst gut wird, allerdings scheinen einige AMD FBs hier etwas verblendet zu sein... Wenn Bulldozer wirklich mit Sandy Bridge voll mithalten kann oder gar schneller wird werdet ihr euch noch wundern, dass auch AMD 1000€ für seine CPUs verlangen kann


AMD hätte dann sicherlich höhere Preise als aktuell oder in den letzten Jahren, aber ich denke nicht das sie die gleichen Preise wie Intel nehmen würden oder sogar noch mehr verlangen.

Intel ist als Marke noch immer viel bekannter als AMD. Und hat sicherlich Verträge mit Großabnehmern die sich nicht von heute auf morgen kündigen lassen.
Als AMD mit dem Athlon (T-bird) bis Athlon 64, dem Pentium 3 & 4 ebenbürtig bzw. überlegen war, hat AMD ja auch nicht die selben Preise verlangt, einfach weil AMD dies aus ihrer Marktsituation heraus nicht machen konnten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn der Bulldozer schneller wäre als Sandy Bridge und letzterer vor ersterem erscheint, wäre das keine allzu große Katastrophe.

Wenn Sandy Bridge allerdings nach Bulldozer erscheinen würde, von dem wir hier einfach mal annehmen, das er schneller wäre, so wäre das eine mittelprächtige Katastrophe.

Der Erscheinungstermin ist in dem Falle entscheidend...
Wenn das bessere vor dem schlechterem kommt, wäre das für ein Unternehmen nicht besonders gut.
Bedenkt hier vorallen die Reviews, die kommen werden!
Ist halt ein Unterschied, ob die Schreiber solche Dinge wie 'aber das Produkt des Konkurenten ist besser als das hier getestete' oder 'das hier getestete ist das beste was jemals war'.

Das gilt aber in jedem Business!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2010)

BD schneller als SB - das wäre eine krasse Nummer. Grob gepeilt wäre BD pro-MHz dann 35-55% schneller als Deneb


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> BD schneller als SB - das wäre eine krasse Nummer. Grob gepeilt wäre BD pro-MHz dann 35-55% schneller als Deneb



Also eine Leichtigkeit.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

> Als AMD mit dem Athlon (T-bird) bis Athlon 64, dem Pentium 3 & 4 ebenbürtig bzw. überlegen war, hat AMD ja auch nicht die selben Preise verlangt, einfach weil AMD dies aus ihrer Marktsituation heraus nicht machen konnten.



Doch, damals hat AMD für seine Topmodelle wenn ich mich recht entsinne bis zu 1200€ verlangt und war damit preislich auf einem Niveau mit den Pentium IV Extreme Editions

Von der Leistung her war AMD dabei meist überlegen (hängt vom Benchmark ab)

Man darf aber nie vergessen, dass Spitzenleistung im high-end Bereich nicht unbedingt automatisch Marktführerschaft bedeuted...
Auch zu P4 Zeiten, als AMD technisch vor allem im Desktopbereich unterm Strich wohl die Nase vorne hatte hatte AMD wenn ich mich nicht irre nie mehr als 30% Marktanteil...



> BD schneller als SB - das wäre eine krasse Nummer. Grob gepeilt wäre BD pro-MHz dann 35-55% schneller als Deneb



halte ich für durchaus möglich, Bulldozer ist ja eine völlig neuartige Architektur, hinzu kommt auch noch der Sprung auf 32nm- kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass das ganze ein P4 ähnlicher Flop wird...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2010)

Selbst Pentium 4 auf Core 2 war pro-MHz "nur" ein Plus von 30-50%. Und der P4 war auf hohe Frequenzen, der Core 2 aber auf eine hohe pro-MHz-Leistung ausgelegt. Von daher wäre ein solcher Sprung bei Bulldozer der größte seit 2006!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> BD schneller als SB - das wäre eine krasse Nummer. Grob gepeilt wäre BD pro-MHz dann 35-55% schneller als Deneb


Und selbst wenn der BD nicht schneller wäre, so ist er nach aktuellem Kentnisstand deutlich kleiner.

Ein BD Modul mit 2 ALUs und einer FPU soll nicht nennenswert größer sein als ein Deneb Kern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2010)

Also wird AMD weiter über den Preis gehen.

*EDIT*
Wobei acht ALUs und sechs AGUs schon fett klingen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich wird auch der X68 vorverlegt, sonst interessiert mich nix. 

Aber der Chipsatz kommt wohl sowieso früher, als der für den Mainstream, oder dieses Mal nicht ? 

*Edit* : nee, vorher gibt's H67 & P67.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> BD schneller als SB - das wäre eine krasse Nummer. Grob gepeilt wäre BD pro-MHz dann 35-55% schneller als Deneb


 
Angeblich wurde der heilige Gral in Dresden gefunden. 

Wieso sollte Bulldozer nicht 50% pro Takt schneller sein als der Phenom?
Ist immerhin eine völlig andere Architektur und AMD scheint sich davon doch mehr zu versprechen als damals vom Phenom 1.

Ich tippe mal, dass der X68 Chipsatz mit 1356 kommen wird, P65 kommt mit 1155.


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Angeblich wurde der heilige Gral in Dresden gefunden.
> 
> Wieso sollte Bulldozer nicht 50% pro Takt schneller sein als der Phenom?
> Ist immerhin eine völlig andere Architektur und AMD scheint sich davon doch mehr zu versprechen als damals vom Phenom 1.



Na, das bleibt auch zu hoffen. Immerhin arbeitet AMD schon seit Jahren am Bulldozer. Ich bete, dass er seinem Namen gerecht wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich bete, dass er seinem Namen gerecht wird.


 
Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sich die beiden Anbieter preislich auf ein sympatisches Niveau bewegen werden, wenn der Bulldozer gut wird.
Blöd ist, wenn Intel sauteuer bleibt und AMD nun sagt: "_Hey, unsere CPU ist spitze, also kassieren wir auch ab und bringen noch mal schnell einen Sockel raus, der einen Pin weniger hat als der alte_".


----------



## TheMF6265 (15. Juli 2010)

ich denke nicht, dass Bulldozer Sandy Bridge gleich abhängen können wird, aber ich denke schon, dass er nichtmehr weit weg oder vlt sogar auf Augenhöhe sein wird 
 ausserdem ist es die erste völlig neue Architektur seit K6 wenn ich mich nicht täusche, da werden sicherlich noch geile Ausbaustufen geplant sein  
hoffen wir das beste für AMD, sonst ändert sich nie was an den horrenden Intel Preisen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte Bulldozer nicht 50% pro Takt schneller sein als der Phenom?


Weil das sogar das Verhältnis von Pentium 4 zu Core 2 toppen würde.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil das sogar das Verhältnis von Pentium 4 zu Core 2 toppen würde.




AMD arbeitet aber schon sehr lange am Bulldozer, und einiges spricht dafür, dass dieser Prozessor eine echte Bombe wird.

AMD MUSS den Vorsprung Intels wieder wettmachen, sonst sind sie irgendwann nicht mehr konkurenzfähig.

Und immerhin existieren bald bereits Intel Prozessoren, die so schnell sind.
Daher halte ich es für möglich, das AMD ebenfalls solche Prozessoren rausbringen kann. 

Zudem denke ich, dass es AMD relativ egal ist, dass das das PIV - C2 Verhältnis toppen würde.


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> BD schneller als SB - das wäre eine krasse Nummer. Grob gepeilt wäre BD pro-MHz dann 35-55% schneller als Deneb



Mir gehen langsam diese Fanboys auf den Zeiger die behaupten Bulldozer wird Sandy Bridge plattmachen. Dass ist auf dem selben Niveau wie die Nvidia Fanboys die behauptet haben Fermi wird alles zerwaltzen. Und die Fanboys die hier meinen Intel zieht den Sandy Bridge nur vor weil die Schiss haben vor AMD, macht euch bitte nicht laecherlich.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

Naschön, sagen wir einfach zu keinem Thema gar nichts mehr, und schließen das Forum am besten, dann macht man sich auch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Naschön, sagen wir einfach zu keinem Thema gar nichts mehr, und schließen das Forum am besten, dann macht man sich auch nicht lächerlich.



Dass meiste hier ist Wunschdenken der AMD Fanboys. Wenn ich hier im Forum sagen wuerde Sandy Bridge wird alles zermahlen wuerde ich alles uebelster Intel Fanboy tetuliert. Als AMD Fanboy scheint dass kein Problem mehr zu sein einfach so ohne Beweise zu behaupten zu koennen Bulldozer wird alles plattmachen. Dass ist Kindergarten Niveau.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Angeblich wurde der heilige Gral in  Dresden gefunden.
> 
> Wieso sollte Bulldozer nicht 50% pro Takt schneller sein als der Phenom?
> Ist immerhin eine völlig andere Architektur und AMD scheint sich davon  doch mehr zu versprechen als damals vom Phenom 1.
> ...



Nvidia hat auch behauptet Fermi wird alles zermahlmen. Tja, wenn mann den Firmen glauben schenkt ist mann selber Schuld.

Benchmarks gibts schon zu Sandy Bridge. Zu AMD Bulldozer gibts noch gar nichts um die Leistung einschaetzen zu koennen. Uebrigens. Intel arbeitet auch schon seit Jahren an Sandy Bridge. Wer haette dass gedacht?


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

Bulldozer walzt alles platt!


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bulldozer walzt alles platt!



Dein Post ist etwa auf demselben Niveau wie dieser:



Roxa-Core schrieb:


> _die fermi refreshs werden alles vernichten was aufm markt ist  und kommen wird. da hilft auch kein north, south, west oder east island  dings bums. nvidia konnte die karten nicht vernünftig optimieren weil  sie unter zugzwang standen und kaum zeit dazu hatten. ich sag nur wartet  auf die neuen fermis. die werden die beste leistung haben und der  stromverbrauch wird auch sinken._


Der einzige Unterschied ist dass Roxa-Core fuer seinen Fanboy Post  ausgelacht wurde und du wirst nicht ausgelacht. So ein "AMD" Fanboy Post  ist auch mittlerweile eher Normal hier. Wenn jetzt aber ein Intel  Fanboy angerannt kommt und sagt Sandy Bridge wird AMD Bulldozer platt  machen wird mann direkt Bloed als Intel Fanboy angemacht. Uebrigens bin  ich kein Intel Fanboy, Ich bleibe nur halbwegs realistisch. Ich poste nicht so ein Quatsch wie Sandy Bridge oder Northern Islands wird alles plattmachen. Dass ist Kindergarten Niveau.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mir gehen langsam diese Fanboys auf den Zeiger die behaupten Bulldozer wird Sandy Bridge plattmachen. Dass ist auf dem selben Niveau wie die Nvidia Fanboys die behauptet haben Fermi wird alles zerwaltzen. Und die Fanboys die hier meinen Intel zieht den Sandy Bridge nur vor weil die Schiss haben vor AMD, macht euch bitte nicht laecherlich.



Sry, aber dein Beitrag hat genau so "Null" Inhalt und Du schaffst nicht gerade eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage, wenn Du andere als Fanboys beschimpfst  . 
*Das* empfinde ich als Kindergarten .

@Topic,

Bulldozer soll schon sein Tape-Out in 32nm gehabt haben. 
Vielleicht hat es wirklich etwas damit zu tun, da Intel den Launch von Sandy-Bridge vorgezogen hat.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Aoi (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab alle Posts gelesen und kann niemanden ausmachen, der Explizit behauptet hatt, dass BD "alles platt machen wird". Ein paar Posts wurden Ironisch/Sarkastisch verfasst (z.B. von mixxed_up), aber selbst die sind nicht so eindeutig wie du hier anprangerst thysol.

@Topic: Also ich finds toll wenn neue Prozessor Generationen eher kommen. Wieso auch nicht. Wenn sie dadurch erstmal teurer sind auch egal wart ich halt noch etwas bis der Preis sinkt. Was ich ja eh hätte tuen müssen wenn nichts auf den Markt gekommen wäre.

Ich habe ein bisschen schon im Planet3DNOW! Forum gelesen über den Bulldozer und so wie es aussieht, wird er wohl eher auf einen etwas höheren Takt getrimmt, als auf extreme Pro Takt leistung.


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Sry, aber dein Beitrag hat genau so "Null" Inhalt und Du schaffst nicht gerade eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage, wenn Du andere als Fanboys beschimpfst  .
> *Das* empfinde ich als Kindergarten .


 
Ich wurde schon entsprechend bestraft. Mich regt dass nur auf dass hier Leute ohne Gruende sagen dass Bulldozer alles plattmachen wird. Wenn mann dass glaubt kann mann dass auch dezenter und sachlicher ausdruecken ohne dabei irgendwie auf Kindergarten Niveau abzudriften. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Intel will so wahrscheinlich wenigstens ein paar  Monate etwas absetzen, bevor Bulldozer alles nieder walzt  .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Jetzt sag bitte nicht dass dieser Post mehr Inhalt hat. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> @Topic,
> 
> Bulldozer soll schon sein Tape-Out in 32nm gehabt haben.
> Vielleicht hat es wirklich etwas damit zu tun, da Intel den Launch von Sandy-Bridge vorgezogen hat.
> ...



Sandy Bridge hat schon seit ueber einem Jahr sein Tape Out.
Intel Sandy Bridge: Tape-Out von Intels neuer Architektur bereits erfolgt? - intel


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Bulldozer soll schon sein Tape-Out in 32nm gehabt haben.
> Vielleicht hat es wirklich etwas damit zu tun, da Intel den Launch von Sandy-Bridge vorgezogen hat.



nein sicher nicht, Tapeout heisst das gerade erst damit begonnen wird die ersten Testsamples zu fertigen, die dann noch getestet werden müssen, Fehler beseitigt werden usw ... von Massenproduktion ist man da noch weit entfernd - etwa 1 Jahr bis zur Massenproduktion ist da realistisch, und dann noch ein paar Monate dazu bis es die CPUs in ausreichend Stückzahlen für eine Markteinführung gibt - bis dahin gibt es selbst die Sockel 1356 SBs schon




Aoi schrieb:


> Also ich hab alle Posts gelesen und kann niemanden  ausmachen, der Explizit behauptet hatt, dass BD "alles platt machen  wird".



DAnn hast du sicher nicht alle gelesen: Post #31 zB:



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bulldozer walzt alles platt!




mfg


----------



## Explosiv (16. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon entsprechend bestraft. Mich regt dass nur auf dass hier Leute ohne Gruende sagen dass Bulldozer alles plattmachen wird. Wenn mann dass glaubt kann mann dass auch dezenter und sachlicher ausdruecken ohne dabei irgendwie auf Kindergarten Niveau abzudriften.



Nun, diesen Fanboy-Troll-Ton hast allein Du in diese Diskussion hier eingebracht und kein anderer. Das Wort Fanboy tauchte hier nicht vorher auf, bevor Du es eingebracht hast. So sinkt das Niveau merklich und eine sachliche Diskussion wirst Du hier nur führen können, wenn *Du** auch* sachlich bleibst...





thysol schrieb:


> Jetzt sag bitte nicht dass dieser Post mehr Inhalt hat.



Siehe oben, ich bin der Meinung, dass ein sarkastischer Scherz immer drin ist. Wer das nicht unterscheiden kann, hat herzlich Pech gehabt  !




thysol schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge hat schon seit ueber einem Jahr sein Tape Out.
> Intel Sandy Bridge: Tape-Out von Intels neuer Architektur bereits erfolgt? - intel



Ja, und? 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ja, und?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



will heissen das es noch mehr als ein Jahr dauert bis BD CPUs am Markt zu erwarten sind - und das auch nur wenn die Testsamples auf anhieb laufen, und das heisst auch weiter das der BD wohl kaum der Grund für einen vorgezogenen SB Start sein kann, denn wenn BD kommt sind die SB Modelle längst in allen Varianten verfügbar

mfg


----------



## Aoi (16. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> DAnn hast du sicher nicht alle gelesen: Post #31 zB:
> mfg



Eben diesen Post meinte ich mit "Sarkastisch", da mixxed_up das nur geschrieben hat, um Thysol zu ärgern. Das hatte ich erwähnt. Thysol hat aber schon weit vorher soetwas behauptet und das stimmte einfach nicht.

Ich mag Fanboy gequatsche auch nicht und urteile auch nicht über Hardware, die ich nicht kenne, aber Spekulieren und evtl. Wünsche und Hoffnungen äußern sollte nicht verboten sein.

mfg


----------



## Explosiv (16. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> und das heisst auch weiter das der BD wohl kaum der Grund für einen vorgezogenen SB Start sein kann, denn wenn BD kommt sind die SB Modelle längst in allen Varianten verfügbar
> 
> mfg



Nun, würde ich nicht so sagen. Ein möglicher vorgezogener Launch könnte genauso gut bedeuten, dass man bei Intel BD nicht unterschätzt und den Markt so früh wie möglich allein abgrasen möchte. Der HD5K-Launch vor Nvidia hat deutlich gezeigt, wie wichtig ein früher Launch vor der Konkurrenz ist. Die Unternehmen planen zudem weit mehr voraus, als wir denken.



Aoi schrieb:


> aber Spekulieren und evtl. Wünsche und Hoffnungen äußern sollte nicht verboten sein.
> 
> 
> mfg



So siehts aus  !



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil das sogar das Verhältnis von Pentium 4 zu Core 2 toppen würde.


 
Und?
wieso sollte nur Intel in der Lage sein eine neue Architektur um einen so  hohen Faktor beschleunigen zu können?

Solange es keine Bulldozer Tests gibt, ist eh alles Spekulation und Sandy muss auch erst mal zeigen, dass die bisher gesehen Benchmarks nicht nur heiße Luft sind.


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Nun, diesen Fanboy-Troll-Ton hast allein Du in diese Diskussion hier eingebracht und kein anderer. Das Wort Fanboy tauchte hier nicht vorher auf, bevor Du es eingebracht hast. So sinkt das Niveau merklich und eine sachliche Diskussion wirst Du hier nur führen können, wenn *Du** auch* sachlich bleibst...



Ich gebe zu ich habe etwas aggressiv reagiert und habe auch eine Verwarnung bekommen. In Zukunft halte ich mich zurueck aber ich denke dass Posts wie, "Bulldozer macht alles platt", Fanboy Wars anstecheln. Dass soll jetzt nicht heissen dass ich ein Intel Fanboy bin. Ich finde es auch merkwuerdig dass hier keiner postet, "Sandy Bridge macht alles platt". Wenn jemand sowas postet haetten bestimmt schon welche ihr Mund aufgemacht wie ich eben. 





Explosiv schrieb:


> Siehe oben, ich bin der Meinung, dass ein sarkastischer Scherz immer drin ist. Wer das nicht unterscheiden kann, hat herzlich Pech gehabt  !



Wie oben schon gesagt, in Zukunft nehme ich solche Aussagungen nicht mehr so Ernst.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> wieso sollte nur Intel in der Lage sein eine neue Architektur um einen so  hohen Faktor beschleunigen zu können?


 Grundsätzlich könnte man vermuten (|= wissen), dass ein Chiphersteller, der über weniger finanzielle und personelle Ressourcen verfügt, zwischen zwei Architekturen einen weniger starken IPC-Zuwachs realisieren kann, als ein Marktführer. Im konkreten Fall liegt es aber eher daran, dass Netburst kaum auf Pro-MHz-Leistung ausgelegt war. Insofern ist der IPC-Zuwachs der Core-2-CPUs zur vorherigen Architektur nur relativ gesehen sehr groß. Hier müsste man eigentlich berücksichtigen, dass der Pentium III - den es schon ein paar Jahre eher gab - eine bessere IPC-Leistung hatte. (Die Taktraten (zum Launch) werden bei diesen IPC-Diskussionen gerne vernachlässigt.)


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> alles Spekulation


Genau das, weshalb ich mich aus der Diskussion auch wieder ausklinke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu ich habe etwas aggressiv reagiert und habe auch eine Verwarnung bekommen. In Zukunft halte ich mich zurueck aber ich denke dass Posts wie, "Bulldozer macht alles platt", Fanboy Wars anstecheln. Dass soll jetzt nicht heissen dass ich ein Intel Fanboy bin.


 
Dass Bulldozer alles platt macht, ist halt die Hoffnung von AMD Anhängern (jop, es sollen auch ein paar AMD Fanboys rumlaufen ).

Einen Intel Fanboy erkennt man daran, dass er seinen 1156/1366 entsorgt, sobald 1155 raus ist und sich neue Sachen kauft und dann nächstes Jahr feststellt, dass 1356 noch mal ein Stück schneller wird, weils dann 6 und 8 Kerner gibt, er also sein 1155 System verkauft und sich ein 1356 System zulegt. 



thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch merkwuerdig dass hier keiner postet, "Sandy Bridge macht alles platt". Wenn jemand sowas postet haetten bestimmt schon welche ihr Mund aufgemacht wie ich eben.


 
Warum sollte das einer machen.
Gulftown macht doch alles Platt.
Selbst wenn die Sandy Quads nicht schneller sind als die Gulftown, machen sie immer noch alles platt (bis auf die Gulftown eben).


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen Intel Fanboy erkennt man daran, dass er seinen 1156/1366 entsorgt, sobald 1155 raus ist und sich neue Sachen kauft und dann nächstes Jahr feststellt, dass 1356 noch mal ein Stück schneller wird, weils dann 6 und 8 Kerner gibt, er also sein 1155 System verkauft und sich ein 1356 System zulegt.



Ein richtig grosser Nachteil bei Intel ist wie gesagt die Sockel Politik. Ein grosser Vorteil hingegen ist wieder dass mann einen Nehalem hervorragend mit 4GHz betreiben kann. Dadurch braucht mann erst mal gar nicht Sandy Bridge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Das sehen die Intel Fanboys aber anders, die sehen nur den längeren Balken von Sandy und wollen den haben, egal was er kostet. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich könnte man vermuten (|= wissen), dass ein Chiphersteller, der über weniger finanzielle und personelle Ressourcen verfügt, zwischen zwei Architekturen einen weniger starken IPC-Zuwachs realisieren kann, als ein Marktführer.


 
Na, das ist jetzt aber auch sehr spekulativ. 
AMD hat sich ja in den letzten Jahren auch weiter entwickelt und wieso sollten sie nicht mal einen großen Sprung realisieren können?


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sehen die Intel Fanboys aber anders, die sehen nur den längeren Balken von Sandy und wollen den haben, egal was er kostet.




Genau. Was, SB ist 5 % schneller als mein XXX? Na dann muss ich ihn mir gleich kaufen, schließlich kann es nicht angehen, dass ich einen schlechteren Prozessor als den schnellsten hab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Und der echte Fanboy greift dann halt zum 1356, wenn das rauskommt.
wieso wohl bringt Intel dieses Mal den Midclass Sockel als erstes raus? 
Weil man so mehr Geld machen kann als anders rum, denn die ersten 1366 Käufer haben sich für 1156 nicht interessiert, weil der Balken beim Umstieg kleiner oder gleich geblieben wäre, doch wenn 1356 später kommt, wird der Balken beim Umstieg länger und daher werden einige 1155 Käufer auf 1356 umschwenken und Intel beschert das einen Umsatzplus.


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Genau. Was, SB ist 5 % schneller als mein XXX?



Ich wuerde jetzt aber mal schaetzen dass SB mehr als 5% vor Nehalem liegt. Dass waere sonst mager Leistung von Intel.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich wuerde jetzt aber mal schaetzen dass SB mehr als 5% vor Nehalem liegt. Dass waere sonst mager Leistung von Intel.



Es wären schon ohne IPC Steigerung mehr als 5% - schließlich sind die SB Modelle laut aktuellen Gerüchten bis zu 17% höher getaktet als die jeweils aktuellen Modelle, selbst mit geringer IPC steigerung von nur 5 - 10% wären das bis zu 22-27% Leistungssteigerung gegenüber den Vorgängermodellen

mfg


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. Juli 2010)

klar wird SB mehr als 5% schneller, das war doch nur ein ironisches Beispiel...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich wuerde jetzt aber mal schaetzen dass SB mehr als 5% vor Nehalem liegt. Dass waere sonst mager Leistung von Intel.


 
Es geht eher um den Vergleich 6 Kern Nehalem zu 4 Kern Sandy.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht eher um den Vergleich 6 Kern Nehalem zu 4 Kern Sandy.



erstens gibt es im Desktopbereich keinen Nehalem 6 Kerner sondern nur einen Westmer 6-Kerner, zum 2. stehen die gar nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander, der Gulftown wird bis zum erscheinen des Sockel 1356 das Topmodell bleiben - eine um 50% höhere IPC des SB welche die 2 fehlenden Kerne auszugleicht ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Aber genau diesen Vergleich wird es geben. 
Gulftown Six Core gegen Sandy Quad Core.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber genau diesen Vergleich wird es geben.
> Gulftown Six Core gegen Sandy Quad Core.



klar wird es den geben ... das Ergebnis wird zu 99% so ausschaun das der SB in Anwendungen die maximal 4 Kerne auslasten aufgrund der höheren IPC vorne liegen wird, in Programmen die 6 Kerne nutzen wird der Gulftown überlegen sein ... alles andere wäre eine überraschung

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Und genau deswegen werden einige Aufschreihen und meckern, dass Sandy Bridge nicht alles wegplättet, was es gibt.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen werden einige Aufschreihen und meckern, dass Sandy Bridge nicht alles wegplättet, was es gibt.



das sind dann die dir keine Ahnung haben ... wenn man erwartet das die Nachfolge Modelle der aktuellen 1156Generation alles Plattmacht, dann hat man keine Ahnung

mfg


----------

